# Grub

## bigfantasy

Salve ragazzi,ho un piccolo problema

Ho installato grub e configurato,però all'avvio mi carica la shell di grub.

Come mai?

questo è il grub.conf 

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hda4

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

----------

## crisandbea

 *bigfantasy wrote:*   

> Salve ragazzi,ho un piccolo problema
> 
> Ho installato grub e configurato,però all'avvio mi carica la shell di grub.
> 
> Come mai?
> ...

 

che significa ti carica la shell di grub????

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> questo è il grub.conf 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## Scen

Ma l'hai installato nell'MBR tramite

```

grub-install /dev/hda

```

?

----------

## bigfantasy

Si.cmq diciamo che ho risolto

----------

## devilheart

a me è successo perché non ho creato il symlink menu.lst a grub.conf

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Bigfantasy, se hai risolto, cortesemente aggiungeresti il tag '[risolto]' al titolo del topic, come prevederebbero peraltro le linee guida? Grazie.

Ciao.

----------

## bigfantasy

non ho ancora risolto del tutto,cmq lo farò  :Wink: 

cmq come faccio a vedere se c'è il symlink?

----------

## nillkheope

```
ls -l /boot/grub
```

vedi se menu.lst punta a grub.conf.

Io sinceramente non ho mai controllato questo ed ho sempre configurato grub editanto il solo menu.lst e poi installando grub con grub-install.

----------

